# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  London jams/community

## flickerfusion

I'm going to be moving from California to London next month, could anyone point me towards jam sessions, music community information, or music listservs? I've seen that the BBMA has some good resources which I might join once I get there. 

Also, I'd like to find a teacher once I get there after three years of trying to hack it on my own, and any recommendations would be appreciated!

----------


## derbex

You don't say what sort of music you play but take a look at the BMG

A few of us on here are members of the mandolin self help group

----------


## Beanzy

South London Bluegrass Jam sessions - 3rd Wednesday of every month. Builders Arms, 65 Leslie Park Road, CR0 6TP Croydon
They keep a Spotify list of tunes they play regularly https://open.spotify.com/user/cwiiis...awJdazz?ref=wp
I'm never really up there at weekends but if I were I'd check out The Cask bluegrass session in Pimlico, every Sunday 4:30-7:30

Definitely join up to the BBMA, http://britishbluegrass.co.uk https://www.facebook.com/groups/145594587984/
and FOATMAD http://foaotmad.org.uk https://www.facebook.com/groups/foaotmad  and get in the information loop early so you can get across the weekends happening right through the year. We've got a great community in those areas of interest and the Festival season is great.

But when you're over don't limit yourself to the familiar. 
There's a good community of mandolin players across many styles in the southeast of England. 
As mentioned the BMG http://www.banjomandolinguitar.org is a real focus for much activity, including the upcoming festival in Glasgow in March https://www.facebook.com/BMGfestival/?ref=ts&fref=ts

Another good point of contact is around the LME / LMO which is another source for information about what is happening.
http://www.londonmandolinensemble.org.uk
https://www.facebook.com/London-Mand...ref=ts&fref=ts

Then on the folk side of things there's a shed load of sessions going on all over the gaff.
Just pick an area, do a search for folk sessions and something will pop up
i.e. http://sambrace.wix.com/greentrad 
Some of the best concerts happen at the EDFSS (English Folk Dance and Song Society) which is a cracking good place to catch players at the top of their game http://www.efdss.org

There's also Comhaltas London regional branches to check out https://comhaltas.ie/locations/detail/london

An area of cross over for loads of players I know is in baroque music so no harm to get a 'Handel" on what happens there too https://www.facebook.com/baroquemusi...?tab=page_info
https://www.facebook.com/Royal-Green...0941495944377/

----------

derbex

----------


## derbex

Thanks Eoin -I didn't know half of those!

----------


## Beanzy

Yeah but London's hopping so no one knows more than a fraction of what's going on! 
I forgot about Clube do Choro too... 
http://www.clubedochoro.co.uk/site/en/

I presume you're across this one?
http://www.southessexbluegrass.co.uk

----------


## derbex

You presume incorrectly  :Smile:  I'm not a bluegrasser (bluegrassee?), but that's so close it seems rude not to.

----------


## JeffD

> Yeah but London's hopping so no one knows more than a fraction of what's going on!


Love it. Makes me want to come visit, for like a year.   :Laughing:

----------


## flickerfusion

these are great thanks!

----------


## John Kelly

On the www.mandolin.org.uk site there is a regular posting from Tosh Marshall for the Self help Group.  They seem to meet on a Sunday once a month.  This may well be the same group mentioned by Derbex above.  I am up in Scotland and have no first-hand knowledge of the group though I have corresponded with Tosh a few times about tunes.

----------


## derbex

> This may well be the same group mentioned by Derbex


It is indeed.Next one is on the 7th, doesn't have to be a mandolin, we have had a theramin in the past, still waiting for the Schmergal Devastator though.

And if anyone from the group is reading I've bought a harmonica -that and Cliff's banjo marriage made in......

----------

